# A NUb for my 1k post



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Just finished up another NUb, my photography SUX, but my 'stand' is top notch!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I see you smoke only the Best the Cammy is my favorite


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Another "Stand Up" cigar.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

seeing nub stands never gets old!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

I've just got to get me some of those, just so i can try them and piss off my wife


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Did't you JUST ask how you can schmooze yer wife for yer anni? Oh yeah, NUb her feet!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> Did't you JUST ask how you can schmooze yer wife for yer anni? Oh yeah, NUb her feet!


That would be a good ani surprise!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a great NUB stand pic!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Fj you the man,and yes your photo skills need some work!!!!!LOL


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice nub stand. Which one was it?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

A fatman nub stand


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

NUBed that one


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I have yet to try a nub stand! I have to do it next time I get some nubs. 

Victor it looks like a cammy. White band gives it away


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great nub stand


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jcaprell - good call, I haven't had a cammy yet - only the connecticut


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Its a great smoke just like the habano and conn. All the nubs are just great!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats on the milestone and nice stand!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

FMD - your photography would probably be vastly improved if you took the phots before you started drinking!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nubs rule ...great stand


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> FMD - your photography would probably be vastly improved if you took the phots before you started drinking!!


OOOOOOH!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics a little blurry


----------

